# Ideas for portable TS rolling cart with drawers



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

I have an 8" Makita portable TS that I would like to make a rolling cart for. I was thinking of trying to make it into a small workbench also (32X30). I've ordered a couple of workbench books to get ideas for an eventual full size bench. But I would like to start the TS bench this weekend. I have six 2x6 DF studs to build it with plus a sheet of nice 3/4" Oak veneer plywood. Does anyone have any pics/suggestions/plans for my weekend project? It doesn't have to be a finely crafted piece of woodwork as I will be getting a nice hand me down Delta 10" Contractor's saw in a year or so. I just need something to put the 8" Makita on for now. Something with drawers for my planes and chisels.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Oak veneer plywood is very expensive to be used for a work bench.

Can you take a pencil and pad and sketch what you want the final bench to look like? Just start playing around and see what you get. If you have or could get a 45 deg and a 30/60 deg drafting triangle it would help. You might be surprised just what you come up with.

I like to use a pad of 1/4" ruled paper.

George


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

None of these are mine, but here are a couple of pics that caught my attention:


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

That's exactly what I'm looking for. Where did you get those pics? Do you know if there are any plans available?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If you do a search for bench top table saw cabinet, or table saw cabinet you will get a lot of hits. Many will be questions like yours on various forums.

You will need to scroll through and will then see a link like this one.

Typically plans are not free. This link takes you to Plans Now site. Only $5.95 for the detailed plan. I think this is a good deal.
http://www.shopnotes.com/plans/table-saw-cabinet/


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Here's another one that you might find useful. Integrates a router table.
http://www.woodstore.net/mosaroce.html


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I have plans for this somewhere if you are interested. Sorry if it's too late


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

This is a pic of a planer stand I put together but I think it could be modified to work with a table saw. The plans call for 2 drawers, but I didn't install them yet. The plan is free on the Woodsmith Shop website (www.woodsmithshop.com). You just have to sigh up for their email list. It was based on the rolling shop cart plan from Season 1, episode 12. I built it out of similar materials you are looking to use - fir 2x4s and scrap oak veneer plywood.


----------



## hondaman (Jun 29, 2012)

I just got the newest Wood magazine from Better Homes and Gardens and there is one in there, its also on the cover plans inside. Issue 213 September 2012.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

I ordered a subscription to that magazine but it hasn't come in yet. May have to make a trip to the bookstore.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

BigBadBuford said:


> This is a pic of a planer stand I put together but I think it could be modified to work with a table saw. The plans call for 2 drawers, but I didn't install them yet. The plan is free on the Woodsmith Shop website (www.woodsmithshop.com). You just have to sigh up for their email list. It was based on the rolling shop cart plan from Season 1, episode 12. I built it out of similar materials you are looking to use - fir 2x4s and scrap oak veneer plywood.



I like this one. If I made it right I could store one tool (small router table) on the second level and one (portable table saw) on top while I was using it.


----------



## J&A WoodWorks (Jun 26, 2012)

DST said:
 

> I have plans for this somewhere if you are interested. Sorry if it's too late


I'm new on this sight but I'm also looking for a ts stand if you still have them?

God is good all the time!
Thank you,
JJ


----------

